# CHAT: 7.30pm GMT SUNDAY!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Everyone, hope your all getting into the Christmas spirit!Thought that as a few people have asked about having a chat time i would try and get an official time for one.What day is best for everyone, and what times. Bearing in mind im the UK, but don't mind chatting late.Spliffy


----------



## gladiator (Dec 6, 2002)

ok,i am waiting for it


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

WEll, whats the best day for you? I'm waiting!


----------



## gladiator (Dec 6, 2002)

today!?everyday is possible for me.i think u check messages frequently if u r there we can talk now.see ya


----------



## gladiator (Dec 6, 2002)

when u post a new message write down what the time is in your country for example it is 4.32pmin here when i am typing this by that way we can compare our time diffrence(about 7 hours between my clock and site's clock)


----------



## gladiator (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey NIKKI!when u post a new message write down what the time is in your country for example it is 4.32pmin here when i am typing this by that way we can compare our time diffrence(about 7 hours between my clock and site's clock)


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I mean a weekly chat, not just a one off random one.


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Any night would be ok for me, Nikki. I don't really have a fixed night out, just random ones.If no-one says anything, just see what suits you best







Wavey


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

well, I would avoid Friday or Saturday night. We are young adults, after all, so I plan to be out. Other than that, whatever works. I'm on the west coast of the US, so whatever you pick will probably be early afternoonish for me (I think you are eight hours ahead of me?), so whatever works.


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone fancied a Christmas chat - the weathers cold, too many people shopping and well if you havent done your shopping yet - you are crazy!I was thinking tomorrow (sunday) if anyones around - if not, well erm I'll sing Christmas carols all by myself instead - not a good situation.







xxx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ok then, a Sunday night chat? Sounds like a plan! Tomorrow night at 7.30pm UK time. Which is 2.30pm EST.Here is the link for the chat room. http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/chat.html you will need to log in using your sign in name and password. Takes a few minutes to load. If anyone has problems getting in let me know.Spliffy.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump!


----------



## gladiator (Dec 6, 2002)

hi r there anybody around?we can talk in chat roomnow.(i will join 7.30pm chat too)


----------

